# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Föli mukana avoimen datan Open Challenge haastekilpailussa

## Waltsu

Föli avaa tietovarantoja, jotta bussiaikataulutiedoista saadaan tuotettua pysäkkiopas tai muu hieno Föli-sovellus. GTFS dataa avataan nyt testikäyttöön ja samalla haetaan käytännön kokemuksia joukkoliikennerajapintojen hyödyntämisestä.

Lue lisää täältä!

----------

